# This video is not TiVo compatible??? (Amazon)



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Ive been setting up all my current tv shows for HD digital download to the Roamio, and The Bridge which is on Fx gave me that notice last night after I bought an episode?

Ive used tivo and amazon vod off and on for years and never had a tv show that you could buy, not be able to be sent to the tivo download queue.

Any ideas? I wouldnt think media rights would matter, I mean you can buy it for PC, kindle and Roku viewing...


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

i also bought an episode of that show and was very annoyed that it didn't mention not being Tivo compatible until AFTER i bought it...i ended up just watching on my Xbox 360 but it was still lame not to mention until after purchase...


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Does 360 download or stream?

Have you ever seen that before, I have not, pissed me off. I've sent emails to Amazon about it and am going to chat with TiVo when they open up too. At least tell me its not compatible before I buy it!!!


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

elwaylite said:


> Does 360 download or stream?
> 
> Have you ever seen that before, I have not, pissed me off. I've sent emails to Amazon about it and am going to chat with TiVo when they open up too. At least tell me its not compatible before I buy it!!!


I believe it just streams...after purchase when i discovered i couldn't watch on my TiVo i just went to the 360 and selected it from my purchases...

i was definitely upset that i wasn't alerted to the fact it wasn't compatible until after but i was at least able to still watch it...but if i was trying to do multiple episodes/series to my TiVo then i would be much more upset (i was missing an episode due to a hard drive change and had $3.00 credit to kill so i figured why not)


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

OK. Guess Ill grab it on the Roku, would like to know "why" though and will try and find out.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

FWIW, I'm having the same issue with Broadchurch -- Amazon is not giving me the option of downloading it to the Tivo. I chatted with an Amazon rep, and he said that it "should work", and suggested I reboot my Tivo (despite the fact that the Amazon page never even offered to download it to anything except a Kindle).


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Do you have a Roamio? Maybe its a problem with the new device, last time I checked for supported devices Amazon wasnt yet showing the Roamio.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Well, after 4 chats, this is what I got:

Tivo - All signs point that Amazon is blocking the video from TiVo for an unknown reason.

Amazon - I tried to manually send it to you tivo but it wont let me, do you want a refund...

So far Broadchurch, The Bridge and a new Syfy series Rewind are having the problem. I got my refunds at least.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Just for fun I purchased an episode of the Bridge to experiment on Amazon.com. It appears that The Bridge doesn't even show up as available on the TiVo via the iOS app so that could be the problem. I've been purchasing and downloading Continuum episodes on Amazon.com and downloading them to my Premiere via my library on Amazon.com. 

I contacted customer service and they claimed to have queued it manually to my DVR. I will report back if its successful or not.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

elwaylite said:


> Do you have a Roamio? Maybe its a problem with the new device, last time I checked for supported devices Amazon wasnt yet showing the Roamio.


My issue was on a premiere 4...my Roamio Plus isn't delivering until later today...


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

OK, either a dropped ball then or Amazon is blocking certain shows from download to tivo. I get licensing, but I dont understand why theyd care for a tivo vs a pc. I mean Im paying GOOD money for the episode.


----------

